# My new endeavor



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is my newest endeavor in custom rod building. This is an eva eliptical, not bad for my first, need to shape it down a little more, but its close








Same grip different view


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

That looks awesome for a first attempt, I do not see any gaps. Very good job.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

They look even in the pic, nice job!!!

Robert


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice!! I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nicely Done!

Hey, your work bench is starting to look a lot like mine 

Walt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's cool lookin


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice :beer:


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chuck, that grip looks really good. Not that hard to do, right?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Billy 40 said:


> Chuck, that grip looks really good. Not that hard to do, right?


Not hard at all, I hope to make it a future topic at some rod building gatherings in the future


----------

